# So excited, Finally posting in this section!



## NFCRattie (Jan 25, 2016)

I am picking up my girls, before Christmas. These two are absolutely precious and I think I picked out their names already. But, not 100% sure 

Right now, its Pia and Noella. They were rescued from a dire situation with their siblings, the amazing woman that rescued them had to hand feed them. Unfortunately, their mother had passed away and these babies were orphaned ( along with two sisters and a brother). Im going to try and find a good picture. They are absolutely adorable, cant wait to take them home

After a year of research and not finding the right fit. They were well worth the wait, I havent met them yet and already completely in love!


----------



## NFCRattie (Jan 25, 2016)

View attachment 291226


----------



## trico (Oct 31, 2017)

Congrats!! Your attachment doesn't work but I imagine they are pretty cute!


----------



## NFCRattie (Jan 25, 2016)




----------



## Shadow <3 (Jan 25, 2017)

Awe, they are adorable! <3


----------



## Lara (May 15, 2017)

So cute! I'm sure it's awesome to have them after such a long wait!


----------



## NFCRattie (Jan 25, 2016)

Thank you, Its amazing to finally have them home.My mom is slowly becoming obsessed with them as well! They are so sweet and currently making them some hammocks


----------



## NFCRattie (Jan 25, 2016)

Their names are officially, Pia and Lucia. Absolutely love love these two even though Lucia is very very shy. She allowed me to pet her and that meant a lot. I think she is going to be a cuddle bug where as, Miss Pia is a typical adventurous little one.


----------



## Cookie34 (Dec 7, 2017)

Aww I’m sure you can’t wait, how nice to take on some rescues, I always think it’s so rewarding to do that. Have you kept rats before?


----------



## Cookie34 (Dec 7, 2017)

Oh just seen your later post that you’ve got them already. So cute in the pic!


----------



## athenianratdaddy (Dec 20, 2017)

Oh, it's beautiful that these cute girlies found a good home! I'm sure you'll have lots of fun times together (and your mom too!).


----------



## comprar (Dec 4, 2015)

They are adorable!


----------



## ChloeJ (Sep 27, 2017)

Oh my gosh, how precious!! Due to their young age, I think little Lucia should warm up to you as time goes on. They're still relatively new, too, so they might just be adjusting still. My rat, Ace, was pretty shy at first as well, but now he's just as friendly as his brother.


----------

